# Watch Out for Soft Store Ripoff



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought some software for my daughter at Soft Store at the following URL:Store Home

They never indicated anything about needing to log in and get the install key which I could get later. But last Tuesday I started the install and tried to retrieve the key.

Their site says the password that THEY sent my daughter does not work. 

So I take a look at the '24/7' support and find out it has no phone number to call but only a chat window that they say that they will read and get back to my via email within 24 hours. So I put in a request for assistance last Tuesday. I have them send my daughter a new password. That didnt work either. So in goes another request for help.

Well, its been about 3 days and no response.

These people were set up to take my fucking money in seconds, but getting them to actually deliver the god damned product is almost futile.

If I dont get a refund within the next few days, I think I will contact the Attorney General of the Comonwealth of Virginia and ask them what I need to do to get my money back and leave a bad report on them.

But heads up to everyone here. I will not ever again do business with them as they sound like a bunch of incompetent ass holes if not a nest of thieves.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good to know.  Thanks.

I've never heard of them.  The site looks dodgy.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmmm...

OEM Soft Store - Spamwiki


----------

